

My First Day Working at Gowalla - thinkbohemian
http://www.thinkbohemian.com/2010/08/31/first-day-at-gowalla/

======
bl4k
Having a separate break area is often overlook in office layouts but it is
essential. It doesn't have to be anything more than a partitioned area of the
office where people can set themselves to 'feel free to have a conversation
with me' mode.

In an open plan office, you are most likely to eat at your desk, which means
you are distracted by email or news infront of you, and are also probably
distracting other people who are trying to work.

In a private-office office, you take your food back to your desk and not talk
to anybody.

Having a separate or designated lunch area, even in the smallest offices, sets
aside a part of the day where you can mix with your co-workers without
distractions and without distracting others. I can specifically recall great
features and ideas that teams I have worked with have come up with during
these little sessions in break areas.

You can also cut down what would usually take 5-6 emails copied to half-a-
dozen people into a 30 second conversation over pizza and red bull. Like
informal mini-meetings but without the scheduling, agenda or pressure to say
something that makes you sound smart.

~~~
thinkbohemian
I completely agree infact Jack Cheng wrote a great article about the type of
effects our environment has on our habits.

<http://www.alistapart.com/articles/habit-fields/>

------
joedynamite
Sounds awesome dude. Wish I could say the same things about my job. Enjoy it.

~~~
thinkbohemian
Thanks! There's a ton of great companies out there, just keep looking (or
start your own) I just got really luck and landed this gig!

------
thinkbohemian
In case you were wondering...my first day was yesterday Tuesday the 31st.

